# recherche tutoriaux pour configurer mail avec adresses hotmail et voila mail



## perfectpey (7 Juillet 2005)

Et oui là aussi la jeunesse n'aide pas: deux Boites mail une sous hotmail l'autre chez voila pas de chance je sais !!

Sinon j'ai eu beau chercher, pas d'explication pour configurer mail qui a l'air tres sympa   .
Une seule explication pour yahoo mais comme j'y connais que dalle je veux pas faire de conneries .

J'ai vu aussi que c'etait chaud pour l'app. httpmail qu'en est il vraiment merci!


----------



## PHILBX (7 Juillet 2005)

Salut

Une recherche sur le forum, mot clé: hotmail, http mail , freepop.

Mais ça ne marche qu'avec hotmail plus ou msn premuim ( payant)

Change de messagerie ! 


Nous vous indiquons que pour pouvoir résoudre votre inconvénient, vous
devez configurer votre compte afin d'utiliser l'option Courrier externe
(POP3)
1. Visitez le site suivant :
http://www.hotmail.com/
2. Connectez-vous à Hotmail en tapant l'adresse de messagerie et le mot
de passe de votre compte MSN Hotmail Plus ou MSN Premium.
3. Cliquez sur Options dans l'angle supérieur droit de la page.
4. Dans la partie gauche de la page, cliquez sur Courrier, puis sur
Extraction du courrier POP.
5. Sur la page Extraction du courrier POP, tapez le nom du serveur POP à
partir duquel vous voulez que MSN Hotmail extraie des messages dans la
zone Nom du serveur POP. Tapez les informations du compte dans la zone
Paramètres du premier compte POP. Si vous voulez configurer plusieurs
comptes, faites défiler la page jusqu'à Paramètres du second compte POP,
puis tapez les informations de ce compte.
Remarque Un nom de serveur POP contient généralement le mot « mail » ou
« pop » suivi d'un point, puis du nom de votre fournisseur de services
Internet ou du serveur de messagerie POP de votre société. Exemple :
[nom_FSI].com ou pop.[nom_société].com. Pour obtenir le nom du serveur
de messagerie de votre fournisseur de services Internet ou de votre
société, contactez votre administrateur système ou votre fournisseur.
Remarque : si vous utilisez une version traduite de MSN Hotmail, vous
devez taper le nom du serveur POP à l'aide des caractères ASCII
standard.
6. Dans la zone Nom d'utilisateur POP, tapez votre nom d'utilisateur
pour ce compte POP. Il s'agit de la partie de l'adresse de messagerie
qui précède le symbole @. (Ne tapez pas le nom d'utilisateur de votre
compte MSN Hotmail ici.)
7. Dans la zone Mot de passe utilisateur POP, tapez votre mot de passe
pour ce compte.
8. Dans la zone Délai d'attente du serveur (en secondes), tapez le
nombre de secondes pendant lesquelles vous souhaitez que MSN Hotmail
essaie d'accéder à votre compte POP.
9. Dans la zone Numéro de port, tapez le numéro du port. Pour la
messagerie POP, il s'agit généralement du port 110.
10. Pour conserver une copie de tous les messages POP sur le serveur POP
non Hotmail, activez la case à cocher Laisser les messages sur le
serveur POP.
11. Activez la case à cocher Télécharger uniquement les nouveaux
messages pour copier uniquement les nouveaux messages de votre compte
POP vers votre boîte de réception MSN Hotmail.
12. Choisissez un symbole Indicateur Nouveau courrier. L'utilisation
d'un symbole unique pour chaque compte POP facilite l'identification du
compte duquel provient un message dans votre boîte de réception MSN
Hotmail.
13. Si vous ne souhaitez pas configurer d'autres comptes POP, faites
défiler la page et cliquez sur OK.
Remarque Pour modifier le compte POP, revenez à la page Extraction du
courrier POP, apportez les modifications voulues, puis cliquez sur OK.
En plus, si vous avez besoin de vérifier votre courrier externe (POP3),
veuillez suivre les indications suivantes:
- Dans la page Courrier, cliquez sur POP. Si MSN Hotmail peut se
connecter à votre serveur de messagerie POP, vos messages POP sont
téléchargés.

N'oubliez pas que MSN Hotmail dispose d'une aide en ligne exhaustive.
Pour y accéder, il vous suffit de cliquer sur « Aide » dans l'angle
supérieur droit de la page.


----------

